
JavaScript Sandbox with React and JSX Support - happierall
https://playcode.io/online-javascript-editor
======
happierall
Hi guys! We worked for 7 months to do the following: \- React JSX and TSX
support; \- Flexible-free layout; \- Themes (light, blue and dark); \- Mobile
Support; \- Full redesign;

We really want to share this with you and get your opinion!

~~~
acemarke
How is this different than existing tools like CodeSandbox and StackBlitz?

~~~
happierall
Faster (live view instant), simpler, browser-based (without bundlers).

